# Windscreen washers



## GavStevenson (Feb 4, 2016)

I have a 2004 X-Trail SVE Dci and my windscreen washer has stopped working. The fluid is full and a guy from Halfords suggested it might be the fuse. Does anyone know where this fuse is located as I don't think its on the normal panel?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Gav,
Need a little more info. Is it your wipers are not working or is it the wiper fluid that is not squirting out? And are you talking the ones in front or at the rear? All of your fuses are labelled. There are two fuse boxes under the hood and one inside the cabin bottom side of dash on the drivers side. It may be the other side for UK right hand drive models.


----------



## chewydarth (Feb 5, 2016)

*Is the back one working swap the pipes.*



GavStevenson said:


> I have a 2004 X-Trail SVE Dci and my windscreen washer has stopped working. The fluid is full and a guy from Halfords suggested it might be the fuse. Does anyone know where this fuse is located as I don't think its on the normal panel?


If the back is working swap the pipes.


----------



## Andrei9000 (Jul 24, 2016)

Mine had the little squirters clogged, a small needle and some blowing fixed the problem.


----------

